# Dog sled breaks



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dog sled brakes*

I have a small sled I've started renovating for the season.

My brake is really badly done. With boots, in the snow, it's hard to find. It's also too high. I need to raise my foot too much to access it, which makes it hard to keep balance if I'm going full speed.

Anyone has modified homemade brakes on their sled? What do you recommend?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Dog sled brakes*

My sled has a claw break, I guess like yours It is held up with a bungy cord and I push my food down on it and it stabs into the snow to slow the sled. I have also seen drag breaks used, a textured rubber mat that drags between the runners that you step on.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Dog sled brakes*



Keechak said:


> My sled has a claw break, I guess like yours It is held up with a bungy cord and I push my food down on it and it stabs into the snow to slow the sled. I have also seen drag breaks used, a textured rubber mat that drags between the runners that you step on.


Yeah, I want to make the second type of brakes you described. What would be best to use for the rubber? Old snowmobile parts maybe?


----------

